# Reign Of Intensity



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey everyone, gonna try another journal, hope there is still interest in what I do...

This is my current routine

Monday - Back/Chest
Wednesday - Legs/Abs
Friday - Delts/Biceps/Triceps

Rep Cadence is 4/1/explode under control/1

Todays workout :

Delts/Biceps/Triceps

Delts
Hi-Rows
135x7
r/p
2
r/p
2

Hi-Cable Rear Laterals
40x15
r/p
3
r/p
2

Biceps
Cable Single Arm Curls
80x10 each
r/p
3 each
r/p
4 each

Standing Straight Bar Curls
70x8
r/p
2
r/p
1 + 1 Forced Rep

Triceps
Rope Pushdowns
100x13
r/p
3
r/p
3

Dips
BWx10
r/p
2
r/p
2

Hi-Rows are similar to Upright Rows, with the exception on ROM, I use a wide grip so when I pull the bar up my torso, the upper arms are parallel to the floor (similar to the end position in Side Laterals) and the bar is right about sternum level, no higher as that tweaks my shoulder!!!

Any questions or comments or critiques are Welcomed!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey buddy! of course always interest in what ya do! You do inspire!
How are you liking the high rows? Will have to try them...if my broke-ass self can get fixed and back in the gym.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 13, 2010)

I thought this was called "Reign of Insanity", but knowing how you train this isn't too far from the truth!

Looking forward to some awesome workouts in here!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome back Arch!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Everyone, appreciate that!!!

Today
3.15.10

Chest/Back

RC=5/1/explode with control/1

Incline BB Bench
245x5
r/p
1
r/p
1 + 2 Negatives 

Hi Cable Crossovers
#5x11
r/p
2
r/p
1 + attempted rep (1/2 way???)

Seated Rows
#11x10
r/p
2
r/p
1 + 2 Negatives

Pulldowns
160x10
r/p
2
r/p
1 + 2 Negatives

Straight Arm Pushdowns
60x10
r/p
2
r/p
1


DONE...
Skipped Cardio, just had NOTHIN left to continue!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## katt (Mar 15, 2010)

okay I wanted to know how you could do back and chest on the same day???? 

then I saw the 1/2 for the crossovers.. lol  lol  isn't that the pitts.. you get half way and say  wtf???  why won't the cables move.. DAMN IT!!!!   LOL  LOL   I've totally been there


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey Katt! I do a similar workout...had to get used to it...then like it better than one BP per day.
(I don't kick as much ass as our resident smiter does, but its still a good workout)
You go from chest to back, then back to chest and thenn abck to back.
It gives your opposing muscle a few minutes to recover while doing the other.

I like it...or did...if I can get back in there....


Hiya arch!
You know the saying: leave it all in the gym! Looks like ya did!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow, incredible looking workout right there! Brutal stuff! 

I gotta get back on the HIT style stuff after this strength phase.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## T_man (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice stuff Arch. Incline bench 245 is impressive


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


>


Thank you JD, Appreciate that my Friend!!!



katt said:


> okay I wanted to know how you could do back and chest on the same day????
> 
> then I saw the 1/2 for the crossovers.. lol  lol  isn't that the pitts.. you get half way and say  wtf???  why won't the cables move.. DAMN IT!!!!   LOL  LOL   I've totally been there


I absolutely LOVE doing back/chest on the same day, I however usually do all of my exercises per bodypart immediatly after, but have been known to alternate to keep the body guessin!!! Totally the pitts, I tried and tried and TRIED, the cables just wouldnt BUDGE any further!!!



Burner02 said:


> Hey Katt! I do a similar workout...had to get used to it...then like it better than one BP per day.
> (I don't kick as much ass as our resident smiter does, but its still a good workout)
> You go from chest to back, then back to chest and thenn abck to back.
> It gives your opposing muscle a few minutes to recover while doing the other.
> ...


Thank you my Friend, I try!!!



Gazhole said:


> Wow, incredible looking workout right there! Brutal stuff!
> 
> I gotta get back on the HIT style stuff after this strength phase.


Thank you also, I have also used HIT to boost up my strength levels as well, hope to have ya HITin it again soon!!!



b_reed23 said:


>


Thank you Girl, appreciate that!!!



T_man said:


> Nice stuff Arch. Incline bench 245 is impressive


Thank you as well, appreciate the kind words!!! Glad to have ya on board!!!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 17, 2010)

Subscribed, brother!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2010)

Andalite said:


> Subscribed, brother!



Awesome, glad to have ya!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2010)

Today 3.19.10

Delts/Biceps/Triceps

RC=4/1/explode with control/1

DELTS
Hi-Rows
145x8
r/p
2
r/p
1

DB Shrugs
80x12
r/p
4
r/p
3

BICEPS
Standing Straight Bar Curls (wrists pointed down)
80x8
r/p
2
r/p
1

Cable Single Curls
50x17
r/p
4
r/p
F

TRICEPS
Rope Pushdowns
110x12
r/p
2
r/p
2 + 1 Negative

Dips
BWx10
r/p
2
r/p
1 + 1 Negative

Walked for 10 Minutes on Treadmill
4.0 Incline
3.5 Speed

DONE...
Comments, Critiques are ALL welcome!!!


----------



## T_man (Mar 20, 2010)

I see you're doing high rows as well! They're really good and heavy, despite your shoulder 

With the dips do you do a closer grip and bring your body a bit backwards to hit the triceps more or do you do the normal one?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2010)

T_man said:


> I see you're doing high rows as well! They're really good and heavy, despite your shoulder
> 
> With the dips do you do a closer grip and bring your body a bit backwards to hit the triceps more or do you do the normal one?



Thank you, appreciate that!!!

I do Dips differently for each part, just like you mentioned, I keep my arms by my side during Dips for Triceps, and the body straight up and down...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey Arch!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 21, 2010)

Absolutely brutal workout, man!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2010)

JD - Hello my Friend, Glad to have ya in here!!!

Gaz - Thanks my Friend, appreciate that!!!


Today 3-22-10

Back/Chest

RC=5/1/explode under control/1

BACK
Seated Rows (V-Grip Handle)
Plate 13x10
r/p
1
r/p
1 + 1 Hold and Negative

Pulldowns
170x11
r/p
1
r/p
1 + 1 Hold and Negative

Straight Arm Pushdowns
70x8
r/p
1
r/p
1

CHEST
Incline BB Bench
245x5
r/p
2
r/p
1 + 1 Hold and Negative

Standing Hi-Cable Crossovers
Plate 6x10
r/p
1
r/p
1

DONE...

Walked on Treadmill
5.o Incline
3.5 Speed
10 Minutes

Done with the Incline BB Bench, bench is set too high, really torques my shoulder, not to mention I keep hitting the darn uprights... Not the best set up, will be switching to either DB's or possibly Flat BB Bench, switching gyms in about a month and a half, goin back to 24 HR Fitness I think, so will have my Hammer Equipment back!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice work in here AA.   When's the next comp?


----------



## T_man (Mar 23, 2010)

Your strength amazes me.
As gaz said, brutal workouts, good job. You do shows/comps?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice work in here AA.   When's the next comp?


Thanks YM, appreciate that!!! POSSIBLY in October, we'll see!!!



T_man said:


> Your strength amazes me.
> As gaz said, brutal workouts, good job. You do shows/comps?


Thanks for the kind words T!!! I do, but really only for fun, They are enjoyable!!!







Hope EVERYONE is doing great, one more day till the weekend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 25, 2010)

Best of luck Arch!

How is Lil Bit? Probably not so little now huh?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 27, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> You go from chest to back, then back to chest and thenn abck to back.



That's easy for you to say.  



I see you're still HITting it hard, Arch.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 29, 2010)

craziness....in a good way of course


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2010)

Archangel said:


> switching gyms in about a month and a half, goin back to 24 HR Fitness I think, so will have my Hammer Equipment back!!!



Of all the different brands of machines I've used, I like Hammer the best.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 30, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Of all the different brands of machines I've used, I like Hammer the best.


Ditto!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello everyone, sorry been away, in the middle of changing gyms, so not really doing an organized workout at the current time, still keeping it INTENSE, but getting ready for new equipment!!!

Lilbit is studying Kung Fu currently (a chip off the old block) and is doing AWESOME!!! She has classes every tuesday/thursday/saturday and taking to it like a fish in water!!!

Hope all is well with everyone, GOD speed you ALL, and have a GREAT weekend!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 2, 2010)

Have a good one, Arch! Glad things are going well


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Gaz, appreciate that!!! Hope everyone had a great Easter weekend!!! N ot going into specifics on the workouts at the moment, keeping it super intense with pre-x and then blasting away with the rest!!! Changing gyms and going back to 24hr within the next 2 weeks, then will begin posting #'s also, cant wait to get my Hammer equipment back!!! Today did Pre-X chest and full-blown BLITZ on the Back!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 6, 2010)

BIG ARCH!!!  Whats shakin bud???

Hws the Mrs and lil bit?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 8, 2010)

Did you get into your new gym, Archy?


----------

